# Movie Quote Quiz!



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll start it but whoever guesses the movie that the quote is from can choose the next quote and so on, but if the correct guesser does not reply and add a quote within at least 2 days someone else may go! Be honest and don't run straight to Google to easily hax the game.

"Normally, both your asses would be dead as ****ing fried chicken, but you happen to pull this shit while I'm in a transitional period so I don't wanna kill you, I wanna help you."


----------



## HHRLLC (Jun 6, 2011)

Pulp Fiction! 
couldn't reply in tapatalk?

" Killed! You don't really think it's dangerous, do you? Don't be silly! Trust me!"


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

The Last Starfighter

"ENGLISH MOTHA F**KA, DO YOU SPEAK IT!?"


----------



## abtre (Jun 7, 2011)

Pulp Fiction.

"Funny haha, funny queer?"


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

abtre said:


> "Funny haha, funny queer?"


 really only half a quote. Slingblade

"The man likes to play chess; let's get him some rocks."


----------



## HHRLLC (Jun 6, 2011)

The Shawshank Redemption

Eat the bird, bit**!


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pink Flamingos

"Son, we live in a world that has walls. Those walls have to be guarded by men with guns..."


----------



## davidjr621 (Jun 6, 2011)

A Few Good Men

Stop eating my sesame cake!


----------



## HHRLLC (Jun 6, 2011)

Congo

"Of course not, you'd keep me for yourself, you sick bastard. Four years of f**kin' punks up the a** you'd appreciate a piece of prime rib when you see one."


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Reservoir Dogs.
Damn is Tarantino popular here.
"Go ahead, make my day"


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

Sudden Impact

"You look at her like you want to fill her a** with trail mix and start a scavenger hunt."
"That is sick, Frank. You know I hate trail mix."

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

